# Alaska Just Double Their Hunting Fees!



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Starting in 2017. See attached.

I'm glad me and my buds are going this fall!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow! that blows! at least the annual fishing fees stayed the same. Looks like I made up my mind for my trip.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

They really plan to ding the non-resident


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Tags in Alaska have been a bargain until the change. It's still only a small percentage of what an outfitted hunt costs.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Tags in Alaska have been a bargain until the change. It's still only a small percentage of what an outfitted hunt costs.


True but add another 1000 bucks on top of meat expense, bush flight, airline flight, motel stay on the front and back side, transportation costs to and from bushflight operation center and now a diy hunt just became absurd. I am glad I killed what I wanted when I lived there, and I was thinking of going on another hunt, but to be honest I will most likely just fish there anymore. I don't need to kill an animal that bad.


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't think this will hurting for a Primary target and stop people from going. I believe it will however prevent the purchase of bonus animal tags or secondary targets. For example this Fall we are hitting Kodiak Island for Sitka Blacktails. There is a chance @ goats so I'm picking up the $300 tag in case I can make it up after them. Next year I don't think I'd pay $600 for a secondary Chance at a Goat.


----------



## Locked and Nocked (Oct 30, 2010)

I was thinking about this on my drive to work the other day. Tags in most states seem to be going up and I believe it is because the economy has rebounded from say 10 years ago so people have more disposable income to blow on things such as hunting trips. Part of me is glad that people are doing well and are able to experience such trips but it sure would be nice to have the low tag prices of old.


----------



## Steiny (May 30, 2011)

It's still pretty cool that in AK, you can walk into a WalMart and buy a grizzly / brown bear tag.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Locked and Nocked said:


> I was thinking about this on my drive to work the other day. Tags in most states seem to be going up and I believe it is because the economy has rebounded from say 10 years ago so people have more disposable income to blow on things such as hunting trips. Part of me is glad that people are doing well and are able to experience such trips but it sure would be nice to have the low tag prices of old.


I agree with all but one point here. Money spent on hunting and fishing trips is never "blown"! It is a well thought out investment in ones own physical, mental and spiritual well-being.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

I believe they are trying to finance all their wildlife programs on the backs of non-residents - just like a lot of other states. Montana was the first to take it to new heights when they jacked their prices way up. Did a wilderness hunt in 2014 and a combo elk/mule deer tag was a grand plus 50 for a wolf tag. Passed on the extra $300 for the bear and wouldn't you know it, a monster bear was all we saw.

With the above licenses, including the bear, a cost of $1300 for tags just to start the hunt. My son just moved to Montana and he was able to get all of the above for @ $150. The locals don't care as it lessens the competition and leaves more game for them. The outfitters on the other hand are a bit chagrined as it has taken a chunk out of their business


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

For us to buy a hunting license and "two" deer tags this year will cost $385.00. I think Iowa is more than that for "one" non-resident deer license. I think they were a little behind the times in raising their non-resident fees.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> For us to buy a hunting license and "two" deer tags this year will cost $385.00. I think Iowa is more than that for "one" non-resident deer license. I think they were a little behind the times in raising their non-resident fees.



Assuming you draw a NR Iowa tag on your first attempt the cost is $426.00 ($298 tag and $128 hunting lic,). If you want a premium archery draw it will likely take 3-4 points (1/year) at $52/point + $3 processing fee = $55/point.
I went in 2013 and can't wait to go again.

The increased license fees in AK won't keep my from going because I will probably only go once in my lifetime but _doubling_ the cost seems a bit extreme, IMO.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

I've been to AK 3 times hunting and fishing. This is a NR gouge pure and simple. IMO on top of the already expensive cost to do most anything in AK if you're a NR, including getting there, this will hurt the outfitters the most. Don't forget NR's have to use an outfitter for big game hunts (other than deer). Also on Kodiak you now have to pay off the natives to hunt land that was previously open for all. Hopefully alot of folks who booked 2017/18 hunts will cancel their hunts.

I hope cooler heads will prevail in the AK legislature and they come back down to earth at some point.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

TVCJohn said:


> Don't forget NR's have to use an outfitter for big game hunts (other than deer).


Grizzlies, sheep, and goats if memory serves....and possibly fur seal pups because of the club membership requirement.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

QDMAMAN said:


> Grizzlies, sheep, and goats if memory serves....and possibly fur seal pups because of the club membership requirement.


Correct, the guide rule only applies to Grizz, sheep and goats unless you hunt with a immediate family member that is a resident. Unfortunately my nephew isn't considered immediate family.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

I understand Alaska is in financial straights but to nail the NR's for something they had nothing to do with chaps my hide the more I chew on this. I'm glad I didn't have a huge non-refundable deposit down on a 2017/18 big game hunt. That would be a quandary.


----------

